# new to cichlids - will this work?



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

I have a couple of tanks, and have been dying to try cichlids for a while now. 
I have a 10-gal I want to put a few (3-4?) shellies in (either brevis or multis), and 5 danios. 
I have a 20-gal I want to put a pair of german rams, 5 harlequins, 5 green tiger barbs and a few cory cats. 
I also have 3 algae eaters (sold as such, told they'd only grow to 2", later found out they are chinese algae eaters!) that I need to put in either of these if they will work. If not, out they go.
After adding some limestone rocks and a pouch of crushed coral to the filter to help with the ph, should this work? 
Both are cycled and have residents in them now that will be moving very soon. 
Thanks for any/all help!!


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

That 20g looks a little crowded.


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

Would the fish work together though? The rams and/or the tiger barbs and harlequins?
What about the CAE's?
Thanks!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You want limestone in the 10, but not the 20, rams like low pH and hardness.


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

ok, thanks! I'll be sure to keep it out of the 20-gal then!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Tiger Barbs are mean & will harass the Blue Rams. Plus they are fin nippers to most fish slower then them


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

I would go with the rams, 6-8 Harlequins, and a small shoal (4-5) of small cories (pygmy, habrosus, or panda). The smaller cory types are alot more sensitive, so be careful with them.

You could do ottos (3-4) instead of cories if you have algae.

Skip the CAE's. They get about 12 inches and more aggressive with age. I had one kill 2 danios because it latched on to them, trying to eat the slime coat. Take them back to the LFS and get some otocinclus cats (ottos).

Not sure about combining the danios with the shellies. I think shellies need a species tank. And danios are really too active for a 10g tank. Go for just the shellies.


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

I wouldn't put danios in with any tangynikan cichlid as they are aggressive and will tear the danios apart

always


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

I am with JustOne on this one. 

German rams are quite peaceful, and can be bullies by aggressive tankmates. They may show aggression when spawing though. 

Rams like their water at about 72 to 79 degrees. Soft water, slightly acidic.

Try adding driftwood to keep the pH down. 

Try to remember that these guys are very delicate too, so try to make thier water perfect or darned close to it, to keep them happy and ensure a long life!

Hope I have helped!


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

what about a trio of cherry barbs instead of the harlequins... would those work?
(in the 20-gal).
thanks!


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Cherry Barbs are fin nippers too. But from Foster's and Smith (never rely on that, I just looked at their chart for you) compatiblity chart, it says they are compatible. 

You can see it here: http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/fwcompatibility_chart.cfm

I hope this helps!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard of people keeping goodieds with tanginikans, but in a tank that small, one kind on shellie is probably all you have room for.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

I have a trio of cherries (1m/2f) in my 29g tank with tetras, an opaline gourami, and cories. None of those are particularly long-finned, but the cherries don't bother anyone. They sometimes chase my neons and glowlights when they get too close, but have never nipped them.

Try to keep more females than males if you go with the cherries.

I would still get rid of the tiger barbs though. They are very active, very nippy, and somewhat aggressive. They would probably bully a ram and maybe even cherry barbs, if you were to add them. IMO they need a tank with other semi-aggressive tankmates (like black widow tetras, serpaes, etc...).

If you got rid of the tiger barbs, you could have about 5 cherries (2m/3f). They love planted tanks by the way.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Heres what I would do. This is just my opinion.

10 gallon: go with one specie of shellies
20 gallon: 2 blue rams, 6 harlies, 4 small cories


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

Laura Ann said:


> Cherry Barbs are fin nippers too. But from Foster's and Smith (never rely on that, I just looked at their chart for you) compatiblity chart, it says they are compatible.
> 
> You can see it here: http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/fwcompatibility_chart.cfm
> 
> I hope this helps!



That's where I've been getting most of my ideas! LOL Just figures! 

Thanks!!


----------

